# Poultry Seasoning?



## Chef Munky (Feb 14, 2009)

Anyone know what spices are used for poultry seasoning? 

I was planning on making either Chicken & Dumplings,or Biscuit Topped Chicken Pot pie for dinner tonight.It's chilly here today.

Thanks.


Munky.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 14, 2009)

Read HERE for one recipe....


----------



## Chef Munky (Feb 14, 2009)

Thank you..  

I have everything but white pepper,red/green and lemon peel. 

Maybe with a few subs it should work out fine.It's been decided, Pot Pie!


Munky.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 14, 2009)

You're Welcome!!

Enjoy!


----------



## Mama (Feb 14, 2009)

Here's* Paul Prudhomme's Poultry Majic*


----------



## MexicoKaren (Feb 14, 2009)

I make my own poultry seasoning like this:

1 tablespoon dried rosemary
    1 tablespoon dried sage
    1 tablespoon dried thyme
    1 tablespoon dried marjoram
    1 tablespoon celery seed
    1 teaspoon whole peppercorns or 3/4 teaspoon ground pepper


----------



## Chef Munky (Feb 14, 2009)

Thank you Mama & Karen 

My spice racks are getting a good workout today.I would never have thought to add cayenne,nice touch. I love Paul's Fajita spice rub..Great rubbed on flank steak then grilled.But that's another topic entirely..  

I'm off to bake me a pie! 

Munky


----------



## MexicoKaren (Feb 14, 2009)

Have fun, Munky! Take a picture!


----------



## Mama (Feb 14, 2009)

You're welcome Munky!  We are looking forward to the pics!


----------



## mcnerd (Feb 14, 2009)

Here's a version from my files:

                      Poultry Seasoning (Salt Free) 

3          teaspoons  sage 
  3          teaspoons  thyme 
  1           teaspoon  marjoram 
  1           teaspoon  garlic powder 
  1           teaspoon  onion powder 
     1/2      teaspoon  pepper 
     1/2      teaspoon  coriander 
     1/4      teaspoon  celery seed 
  1           teaspoon  parsley 
  1           teaspoon  crushed rosemary 
     1/8      teaspoon  cayenne 
     1/8      teaspoon  nutmeg 

Mix all ingredients well, store in an airtight spice container. 

Source: Salt Free Poultry Seasoning Recipe : Recipezaar


----------



## Chef Munky (Feb 14, 2009)

Awww, I should have checked back in here before dinner.Sorry but we ate it all  

That was the best chicken biscuit topped pot pie I've ever made.
I used the suggestions here.Glad I did.It didn't require much else beside pepper for it.
Just let it do it's thing with the chicken and veggies,that was pretty much it.

So now that it's all gone,and nobody gets to see pics...Who's going to make my lunch tomorrow? I was hoping nobody would like it.It went fast..Lol.

Thanks again

Munky.


----------



## Claire (Mar 2, 2009)

Sage and thyme are my favorites for poultry, along with maybe some garlic powder and celery powder/salt.  I also like this combo for good fresh, mild fish or lean pork.  Thanksgiving stuffing/dressing isn't allowed to live without this.


----------

